# Marx 666 Question



## MilesOfFun (Dec 18, 2012)

I've dug out my 666 (Christmas 61/62) for my grandson (after my son played with it 20+ years ago) and found a couple of issues.

#1 - it seems that the the wheel opposite of the idler gears on the front set of drive wheels have worked themselves "out" on one side - and the plastic idler gears (I think) are loose. I can see that the wheel is not flush with the axel end but I had no luck just pushing on that wheel to try to get it more back on. Any suggestions?

# 2 - the motor buzzes more loudly than I remember and she has very little power - like not enough to get her moving-light comes on bright. If I help it with a push it will run but slowly and if you add more than the coal tender she will stop. Maybe cleaning but not sure what to use. I do remember from years that she ran better after running awhile. But this time, she will not run really good enough to "let her run". Any it ideas?

Hope this is in the right place on the forum - thanks!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You will want to measure the wheel spacing for the one that you feel has worked out and make sure that is really the case. If so, you can support the opposite wheel axle on a solid surface and using a flat punch tap that wheel back to the correct position. Work slowly.

The running issue is most likely the engine calling for some cleaning and lubrication. You may have to clean the armature and brushes and then proper lubricate anything that moves.


----------



## MilesOfFun (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for the reply - I was just nervous about the punch and getting a clean shot at it - but I will proceed slowly. 

I'll take her apart tonight for a deep clean.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You want to "tap", and not "hammer" when you're doing this.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Clean the wheels too. Where they contact the rail.


----------



## MilesOfFun (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks guys - got things cleaned pretty good I thought and actually was able to get the wheels off and put things back together with the wheels lined back up nicely. But no real improvement in running yet. Oddly, it will run a little backwards but not forwards but even backwards it has no strength. I did grease/oil things as well. 

I did not check the brushes but I will do that next. On a side note, I did make progress on my Lionel 1655 (my grand father had it and I ended up with it) - it just needed cleaning and the e-unit seems to be doing much better now - so at least I have one engine in working order.

I'll keep trying on my formerly trusty 666.

Thanks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Take a look at the T mans thread, not your engine but basically it is the same thing.
Maybe the pictures will help you a little.
I would think the brushes and the rest that goes along with them need a good cleaning.





http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3108


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Maybe you would be interested in these links too.

http://marxtinplatetrains.com/marx_guide_motors.htm


http://marxtinplatetrains.com/marx_guide_locos.htm


One can never have enough info. :smokin:


----------



## MilesOfFun (Dec 18, 2012)

Wheels are shiney - thanks for the links - everything helpful at this point. I'll keep at it - certainly getting better at taking them apart

Appreciate the help!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You mentioned checking the E unit on the Lionel...that
could be part of your problem on the Marx...they do
get gunked up over the years and the reversing
contacts don't make good connections.

Don


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Going to TAG SEARCH type ,Marx, and a scroll down list will appear. Then you just go from there.


----------



## MilesOfFun (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey guys - sorry for the delay in an update - been cleaning and taking apart the Marx many times over the last few of days. Today I received some new brushes but really no difference - she gets stuck buzzing. So I kept watching it up close trying to go and noticed that the bare shaft of of the comutator moved too much when I switched between front and backwards. This movement made the comutator bind. Took it apart again and sure enough - there must have been a bushing of some type there before and I either lost it 20 years ago or I've lost it recently. Regardless - tiny part and I have no replacement. So I took a bare 18g wire and made me a sleeve and slipped on the shaft and buttoned her back up and away she went 

Not sure my fix will last though - anybody know a source for a part like that? Thanks for the help and resources - they were helpful.


----------

